# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria Bio-Tecnología  Promueven mejora de semillas en comunidades altoandinas

## Bruno Cillóniz

Financiado por FAO-España.  _El planteamiento estratégico del proyecto tiene como meta facilitar la participación de al menos 2391 familias campesinas_  *Por:* Francis Cruz  *Lima, 18 Agosto (Agraria.pe)* La Organización de las Naciones Unidas para la Agricultura y la Alimentación (FAO) llevará a cabo el proyecto Mejoramiento de la disponibilidad, acceso y uso de las semillas de calidad en sistemas de agricultura familiar campesina en la zona altoandina del Perú con el objetivo de incidir en el incremento de la calidad en semillas para cultivos de papa, maíz amiláceo y quinua en las regiones de Puno, Ayacucho y Huánuco. 
Según la propia FAO este proyecto nace como respuesta a los bajos niveles de seguridad alimentaria identificados en algunas regiones del Perú.  
La meta de la organización es la de integrar unas 2391 familias, miembros de organizaciones comunales, a través de la realización de actividades de fomento del uso de semillas de calidad, capacitación mediante Escuelas de Campo de Agricultores (ECAS) y asistencia técnica directa. 
Asimismo, se realizará el acompañamiento comercial para insertar la producción con valor agregado en cadenas comerciales basadas en cultivos y variedades nativas. 
La FAO ejecutará el proyecto en las regiones y provincias altoandinas de acuerdo a indicadores socioeconómicos (nivel de pobreza) potencial de desarrollo semillero (área de influencia semillera; acceso a mercados de demanda) ausencia de intervenciones previas y en consideración a la presencia de instituciones colaboradoras con el proyecto. 
Por otra parte, los tipos de cultivo se han tomado en cuenta según su importancia en cuestiones como superficie, valor alimenticio o aporte al sistema productivo.  
Los granos de maíz amiláceo y quinua y el cultivo de la papa se consideran productos de primera prioridad en la canasta básica y con alta sensibilidad social y cultural.  *Duración y financiamiento* 
Otro de los objetivos del proyecto es facilitar la organización y formalización de 12 empresas semilleristas, capacitándolos en el uso, manejo y producción de semilla a partir del acceso inicial a semillas certificadas (básicas o registradas). 
A su vez, se pretende la implementación y fortalecimiento de Bancos Comunales de semilla. El objetivo es mantener una reserva estratégica y un medio de mitigación de la vulnerabilidad de los sistemas agrícolas altoandinos frente a los riesgos ambientales extremos propios de este ambiente. 
Esta acción será financiada por la Oficina Regional de la FAO y la gestión operativa de la Representación de la FAO en Perú, con el aporte del Gobierno de España a través de la Agencia Española de Cooperación Internacional al Desarrollo (AECID). 
La propuesta se ejecutará durante tres años con el fin de contribuir a la reducción de la pobreza y vulnerabilidad de las familias y contará con un monto de US$ 1,5 millones.  *Datos:* 
- Esta iniciativa forma parte de una acción conjunta compuesta de dos programas en Perú, Bolivia y Ecuador y en Centroamérica, Belice y Panamá. 
- Esos proyectos beneficiarían en estos países a unas 266 mil familias. Contribuirán a que semillas de calidad sean accesibles por ellos, señaló el representante regional de la FAO para América Latina y el Caribe, José Graziano da Silva.  
- La inversión total para estos proyectos, financiados por el Fondo España-FAO para América Latina y el Caribe, alcanzan aproximadamente los 17 millones de dólares.Temas similares: Artículo: Transfieren semillas de papas nativas a comunidades de Cusco con miras a envío al Ártico Artículo: Promueven mejora del sistema agroforestal en microcuenca de Loreto Promueven sistema inalámbrico de riego en vitivinicultura Tumbes, Piura y Lambayeque promueven cuidado de bosques secos Reforestarán zonas altoandinas de Lima con un millón de plantones

----------

